# Any tips?



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a interview scheduled for next week with a campus police department and I was wondering if anyone has any helpful tips for me? If you would like to know what campus PD it is send me a PM.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

dont ask what gun they carry, or how much ammo they issue.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

screamineagle said:


> dont ask what gun they carry, or how much ammo they issue.


+1.

Ask about training, benefits and salary, unless you know that already. Definitely wear a suit. Watch your body language, I had a campus chief watch that on all interviews, but knew that going into that situation.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Put it this way, I just shaved off the goatee I have had for 10 years. I am definitely wearing a suit! Unfortunately the department I am interviewing with is not armed at the current time.

Thanks for the replys so far.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

shake the chiefs hand while looking in his eyes. sit straight, relax. wear a suit. dont chew gum. be honest.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Do some research on the school. It wouldn't hurt to know who the Dean and the school president are; how big the student body is; how big the campus is; if the school is known for anything specific, etc.

You might also want to know about the department. The recent crime stats; their mission statement (if they have one); who the chief is; how many people they staff; what their philosophy is on crime on campus, i.e. do they like arrests or would they prefer the crime goes away so the stats don't show up.

These things show that you took the time to prepare and that you care about working there. It may also separate you from other folks, which you would need to do if there are a lot of applicants.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I went in for an interview and there was a pretty hot girl sitting next to me with her thong blatantly hanging out the back her pants......although I loved it and it had a very calming effect on me before for the 45 minute 7 person grilling, I dont think she did very well....


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

7costanza said:


> I went in for an interview and there was a pretty hot girl sitting next to me with her thong blatantly hanging out the back her pants......although I loved it and it had a very calming effect on me before for the 45 minute 7 person grilling, I dont think she did very well....


Now don't you wish that she was your partner?


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Oscar8 said:


> I have a interview scheduled for next week with a campus police department and I was wondering if anyone has any helpful tips for me? If you would like to know what campus PD it is send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would say that the biggest thing is to be yourself. Answer any question only to the best of your ability and don't make anything up. If you don't know it, tell them that.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank all of you guys for the great advice! It will surely help me in my interview.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mtc said:


> Something I do is bring for myself a list of questions for the interviewers. This may be a no-no for what you're going for, but I want to know what benefits and retirement plan they offer before I make plans to switch jobs. Again, this may be a no-no for what you're going for.


Isn't this something you should already know _before_ you go in for the interview? Aren't these things some of the reasons you would be applying for this job in the first place?

I've sat on entry level oral interviews for my department for the last seven years. While obviously I can't speak for every department, I know that when someone comes into one of our interviews and asks questions like this, it tells us that this person hasn't done his/her homework. The benefit info is something that an applicant should already know... At least in my opinion.

Guess it would just depend on the department and the personnel you are interviewing with. Either way good luck, Oscar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Oscar8 said:


> Unfortunately the department I am interviewing with is not armed at the current time.


Then definitely don't ask about guns.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

DO NOT talk about how you're gonna use this job as a stepping stone to get an academy certification, then eventually blow outta there to another PD...


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Since we just had a round of interviews... I can give you some feedback -

1. Don't complain about the pay if you dont have the job yet
2. Don't talk about your vast weapons expertise - its a college - they like kinder gentler
3. Bring community policing up at some point - and how you like it
4. Know the Chiefs name
5. Yes - wear a suit
6. Bring a notepad and pen - and take notes - even if its just a shopping list you are writing... makes you look interested and intellegent
7. Don't talk about your time as a police Explorer and refer to it as experience
8. Be able to articulate WHY you want to be a cop and what sets you apart from the next guy
9. Do not wear womans underware.
10. Be Honest. Cops rarely ask questions they dont already know the answer to... remember... they did a background check on you.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

The one major thing that I think every one forgot was to be on time. Make sure you leave plenty of time to get there. Call a head about parking in the area so you know where you can and can not park and what every one else said.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

In addition to reading the college and PD website, take a tour around the campus some time before the actual day of your interview and form a general impression of the college and the Campus PD. When they ask why you want to work there, note some of the things that impressed you. Take the time to really think about what you want to ask them. Intelligent questions leave just as strong an impression as intelligent answers. Ask them about things such as educational and retirement benefits. Show's you're looking at things from a long term perspective.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> And borrow mom's car if you own a CVPI.


I have a Ford but it is definitely not a CVPI! F150 all the way. As for the TBL stickers/front plates and the MPA stickers? Even if I get the job those are the last things I'm going to have on my truck. I like my trucks paint job thank you.


----------



## adambobadam (Apr 19, 2007)

Everyone in the room is Sir or Ma'am. Don't do what I did in an interview board many years ago. Three person board... one female, two male.... first two introduce themselves as Mr. so-and-so, Ms. so-and so..... no problem, "Hello, Sir, Ma'am...." The last guy slips right into familiar "Hi, I'm Bill Sylvester," to which I reply, "Hi Billy, howzit goin'?" Think before you speak.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

This will be my first interview for a LE position. I am going bring a folder with a note book for notes and a few copy's of my resume in case they ask for them. I also have a few questions written down that I want to ask about the position. 
All of the advice everyone has given me in this thread has been great! My interview is at the end of this week so keep it coming in, its great!

Thank you all.


----------



## SouthernDude (Oct 25, 2007)

I interviewed with a college PD last year. For the initial interview, I was not told who I would be interviewing with. I dressed well, shaved my goatee, had a few extra copies of my resume on hand, and took a drive around the campus one day. I also arrived 30 minutes early. I ended up interviewing with a Lt. from the department, a regular college staff member, and a student. 

When I got called back for the second interview, I was told exactly who I would be interviewing with. It was the Chief, Deputy Chief, and the V.P. for Student Affairs (the department that the campus police reported to). I googled every one of them, read and nearly memorized their biographies on the college website, knew what their degrees were in, where they had worked before, etc. 

I ended up losing out to someone who was already academy trained in Mass, but think I did well. 

Good luck and feel free to PM.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

I had my interview and it went very well. I should hear back within a week or so. 
Thanks to everyone who put in their 2 cents.


----------

